

Twins commit perfect crime - kqr2
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,614245,00.html

======
jfno67
Many crimes are not solved only by DNA. It's far from being the perfect crime.
They can't prove their guilt now, but having narrowed the list of suspect, I
think the police has now a good chance of finding further evidence and convict
the perpetrators.

